# New "Female"



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

So I had some time to kill before I went to class today, so I decided to stop by petco and look around. I went over to check out the bettas and and didn't really see anything that caught my eye. So I went over to look at the plants, and they had a whole bunch of females on top of the tank, and I saw one that just didn't look right. 
I looked a little closer and realized that it was actually a plakat! I wasn't 100% sure (like 95%) so I took him back over to the main display and put him by another male and he stared flaring like a madman. So I went and hid him in the very back of the display(couldn't bring him with me to class) and came back afterwards and got him.
So here he is, my $2.88 "female!"
He still needs a name too...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

NIIIICE!!!!!!!!!!

Love him! He's got gorgeous color...

Heh.. told ya you couldn't stay away....


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

he is soooo pretty!!!!!! Thats an awesome deal!


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

My favorite part is the sticker declaring him a female. -snicker-


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

awesome! hes very handsome!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Tragedy said:


> My favorite part is the sticker declaring him a female. -snicker-


Haha, yeah I made sure to get a picture of that. He doesn't look too happy about it either!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!You got a good deal.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

That's too cute! lol

He is a pretty boy.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

he's such a handsome fella. the more and more i see PK's, the more and more of a fight i have with myself to not pick one up haha.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

That def a plakat! My brother got lucky and got a PURE WHITE POWDER PLAKAT! and it was labeled a female


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

sunkissedinCA said:


> he's such a handsome fella. the more and more i see PK's, the more and more of a fight i have with myself to not pick one up haha.


I've been wanting a PK for a while but I could never find one around here, and I refuse to pay $15+ as well as shipping from Aquabid.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> That def a plakat! My brother got lucky and got a PURE WHITE POWDER PLAKAT! and it was labeled a female


gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's so pretty! What a lucky find.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

wow how lucky are you a misslabled pk


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

I would name him "DEF", because he definitely is not a she ... Lol!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Or name him Marion (Mary-on). That's John Wayne's real name >.>


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I still can't think of a name for him! It's driving me crazy, I can't have a betta without a name!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I know the feeling!!!! My newest HM STILL doesn't have a name!!!!!


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

I think this has been happening at my PetSmart -- they have been having HUGE "females" lately.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, he's pretty. He looks a lot like Kilo. I like him!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty! That's so funny that they labeled him a female.lol


----------

